# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  أغسل كُليتيك

## أم خطاب

*أغسل كُليتيك*  
*تمر السنون تلو السنين وكُليتينا تقوم بعملية تنقية الدم وإزالة الأملاح والسموم وكافة الشوائب التي تدخل إلى أجسامنا,ومع مرور الزمن تتجمع فيها الأملاح والرواسب الضارة فهي محتاجة لعملية تنظيف مستمرة ولكن كيف لنا أن نقوم بهذا ؟*

*الطريقة سهلة للغاية . فقط أحضر حزمة بقدونس واغسلها جيداً*
*ثم قطّعها وضعها في قدر وصب عليها ماء شرب نظيف واغلها لمدة عشر دقائق , ثم اتركها حتى تبرد وصفّها وضعها في إناء نظيف واتركها في الثلاجة واشرب كل يوم كوبا* 



*على الريق**راح تطلع بلاوي من كليتيك لن تصدقها*
*وستشعر كل يوم براحة تامة لم تشعر بها من قبل . فالبقدونس معروف بفعاليته القوية في تنظيف الكليتين بل يعتبر أفضل شي في الطبيعة لتنظيف الكليتين .* 



*دمتم بصحة وعافية*

----------

